# tyre pressure help



## akrams (Oct 9, 2006)

im running the standard 215/65r16 98s tyres. what is the ideal tyre tyre pressure i should use.. i run mostly on the road.. i cant find the sticker that gives all this info..


----------



## GFB (Oct 16, 2006)

The sticker on my driver door post says 200kPa (2 bar) - nothing is said about full load...


----------



## GFB (Oct 16, 2006)

Strange...: I just read Babber's last post under the Likes & Dislikes thread - he mentioned a (higher) tire pressure of 220 also as per his door sticker. Why the different sticker recommendations? 

In my case the tyres are factory fitted Toyo's 215/70 (M+S type). But also for lower 65 profile tyres the sticker still recommends 200 kPa. Either the standard fitted tyres are quite different in Canada, or could it be because of the lower average temperature (I doubt)?


----------



## akrams (Oct 9, 2006)

hey i found the sticker and it says 200kpa


----------



## x-trail extreme (Jul 24, 2006)

Mine says 220kpa (32psi). Isn't it based on your factory tires?


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

Unless I was reading mine wrong, but what would throw me off is that me rears where infated to 220 but my fronts 200. I thought I read 220.I'll have to run out and go check on it...it's bothering me now..

ok just checked mine say 220 cold tire inflation I am running on 215/65/16 96H. I do have original tires on the X


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Rollin Ride*

For what it's worth - a comment on tire pressures....

The stated pressure on the placard is intended for (among other things) optimal ride comfort...somewhat soft, smooths out the bumps better.

If you increase the pressure by several lbs/sq. in you'll improve the "rolling" ride of the tire - less road resistance - and it will help your fuel economy somewhat. It will also lighten the steering a tad.

Does not appear to detract significantly from ride comfort - I run mine 4 lbs above placard in the non-Winter seasons. For Winter traction, I go with the specs or even slightly below.

Maybe other members have similar or different experiences........

Cheers


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

This has me most confused. Seems the load and speed ratings vary for the X trail. Mine came with 215 60 17 dunlops 95H rating and specified pressure is 29lbs all around.
I have also had 98T in same size Michelin Hydroedge on it that ended with premature wear on the edges indicative of under inflation. Mind you the car had to have tie rods and bearings replaced which probably contributed to the wear. I figured softer sidewalls on a T rated tire account for this and that it would be better to increase pressure to 34 or 35lbs. Makes the X bounce a bit more, but brakes and turns better. For winter tires I do the same, which makes me wonder why the 1st Bonavista owner would go for lower pressure come the cold season. That is counter intuitive to me.
Its also interesting to note that the X in some models came with S rated tires. And with those tires the pressure recommendations change for front and rear tires. Why would this not be the case even with 16 or 17 inch tires. I note Nissan drivers actually go for lower pressure in the rear tires.
Just curious if anyone knows what is the rational for differing pressures. I always keep all 4 at the same and was wondering if there might be any benefit in having a higher or lower pressure for the front and rear tires.
Right now I have 225 60 17 98 S rated Goodyear Integritys that I bought used. They are a bit louder but the Exy feels more planted. They are a bigger tire that can handle more load than the original and in looking at pressure charts I should actually go down a lb or two from 29 for the vehicles weight, but I havent. At 29lbs they just felt too soft, so I am running them at 34lbs and it feels good. 
I had to buy them rather quickly and the tires are in great condition with 8/32 tread, but they are 7 years old I have since found out. I will risk them this year and replace them for next summer. Am looking at Toyo Tourevol LS 225/55/17 again used but these date from 2010. As anybody run 55 profile tires on the X trail? These are H or V rated so will have stronger sidewalls. I suspect they might make the X handle even better than she does already.


----------

